# Encore cat food



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I just want to thank whoever it was who mentioned that Sainsburys sell a food similar to Applaws but cheaper - information I carefully stored away in the Lump memory.

I don't have a Sainsburys that near to me but popped into one today on the way home from a friend's and remembered the post I had read on here about Encore. I was amazed at how much cheaper it is than Applaws. At the PAH near me Applaws is £7.99 for 12 (I think) and Encore was £4.79 for 12. It looks like the same thing to me too.

I have eight cats and am on a very tight budget so my poor fur family haven't had Applaws for a long time but I bought two boxes of Encore so they can have a treat over Christmas. I don't eat meat or chicken so they won't want to share my food.

If they like it as much as Applaws then I will buy in bulk next time I visit my friend 

I'm surprised I remembered reading the post whilst I was actually in Sainsburys - usually I remember things like that when I am in a shoe shop or something


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes Encore is the same as Applaws, (look on the tin and you will see mpm products same company as applaws). Sainsbury's probably wanted a tin to rival Tesco's Finest and the Feline Fayre they sell at Asda.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, KS is right, Sainsburys are sourcing from the same manufacturer, but wanted their own identifiable brand name. They have different flavours too. Win win for the shopper really 
Well it would be if I had a Sainsburys, lol!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sainsburys have this on special at the moment, 37p a tin. Stocked up as I tried ocean fish and the chicken on my 2 and they went nuts for it. The bowl was licked clean (usually Hills is half left after 4 hours).

Has anyone any more news on the dry?

And is this stuff ok for kittens (mine are 6 months now) or best to switch between this and say Kitten HiLife during the day to make sure they get all their nutrients?


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

there is also a mixed variety box of Encore in my Sainsburys for £2.92 (8 tins) Ive just bought some, there is fish variety box or chicken variety, and a really good bargain so thanks! xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow - will make a trip to Sainsburys later. I hadn't realised Encore was only 8 tins and not 12 but it's still a lot cheaper than Applaws - and my cats and kittens love it.

My kittens are eight months on Saturday and they eat adult food during the day (with eight cats in all, it was too difficult giving them separate food) and when I put them in 'their' room for the night I give them wet and dry kitten food - so they are getting a mixture.

Thanks for the post letting us know about the Encore offer. I've just been paid so it is a good time to stock up.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

no worries, 8 cats!? wow you lucky thing, I bet thats fantastic!!! Ive been pet free for a while, sadly - snowed with young kids, business etc and a hubby who has never had animals - and now at LAST have some 4 legged kids to look forward to again, I cant wait!


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

was just thinking for the couple of people who mentioned they dont have a Sainsburys nearby, maybe could order it online for home delivery, over certain amount I think is free delivery?

heres the offer and details;

Cat Food in Sainsbury's: Grocery Price Comparison | mySupermarket


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

I buy Encore from Sainsburys as my Bobbin adores his chicken Applaws.


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Wow - will make a trip to Sainsburys later. I hadn't realised Encore was only 8 tins and not 12 but it's still a lot cheaper than Applaws - and my cats and kittens love it.
> 
> My kittens are eight months on Saturday and they eat adult food during the day (with eight cats in all, it was too difficult giving them separate food) and when I put them in 'their' room for the night I give them wet and dry kitten food - so they are getting a mixture.
> 
> Thanks for the post letting us know about the Encore offer. I've just been paid so it is a good time to stock up.


My three are nearly 8 months too! I'll be clearing my local sainsburys of encore tomorrow - they adore the cheese and ham


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I cleared mine out on monday  might do it again tomorrow!:thumbup1:


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I cleared mine out on monday  might do it again tomorrow!:thumbup1:


I just hope nobody else gets there before me! Our sainsburys is the one in the Jamie Oliver Christmas food ads - where he cooks in the car park - it's massive, like a proper trip out for me (sad aren't i?)


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

morning all, for those who were asking - I popped in to Sainsburys and checked the shelf ticket, the reductions are until 17/02/09


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad it's on offer for a while, just been in my local which usually has the full range and they had sold out! I can't believe it they usually have loads, so c'mon own up, who cleared out the Sydenham store?!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol...not me!!!! 

I didn't manage to get to my sainsburys tho will go tomorrow and again on monday and again the week after and get loads, LOL


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

argh! *looks round suspiciously* anyone???!

yesterday mine were out of the single tins and the only stuff was 2 mixed fish selection packs (which I grabbed!) when I went in today they had restocked, so hopefully yours will too? fingers crossed for you, I did grab another pack ... if they decide they dont like it I will need a carboot sale!!!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Right, own up, who in SE London has cleared out ever single Sainsburys


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok now looking for the nearest one to me lol  x


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Ok now looking for the nearest one to me lol  x


nipped into mine today again and they had restocked, got seveal Chicken and Ham, am goign to look SUCH an idiot if mine wont touch it arent I??? may have a bulk buy for sale if they hate it! lol! xx


----------



## Shimmy (Oct 27, 2011)

If you do have a Pets at Home near you...it's actually cheaper to buy the 
156g tins of APLLAWS from there.

SAINSBURYS ENCORE 8 X 70g tins...works out at £10.62kg
1 x 70g tin is £0.80p

compare to PETS AT HOME 156g tins works out at £7.44kg
1 x 156g tin is £1.35


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to add to all the above posts, Encore is also available at Tescos (don't think its on special though....), and also its complimentary, and not a complete cat food so should be fed alongside something else


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

angel a said:


> Just to add to all the above posts, Encore is also available at Tescos (don't think its on special though....), and also its complimentary, and not a complete cat food so should be fed alongside something else


Just bumping this thread - is it not complete cat food? What else would you need to give? Can kittens eat this?

Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No it is NOT complete - so should only make up a MAXIMUM of 20% of a cat's diet - kittens can eat it but the same ratios apply. You would need to feed the other 80% of the diet as a complete food - like Bozita for example.


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

spid said:


> No it is NOT complete - so should only make up a MAXIMUM of 20% of a cat's diet - kittens can eat it but the same ratios apply. You would need to feed the other 80% of the diet as a complete food - like Bozita for example.


Thank you. I won't get it then and just get Bozita. Do you know where the cheapest way of getting it?


----------

